# Muscheln vergiften den Teich?



## CrimsonTide (3. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zum Thema "__ Muscheln im Gartenteich" schon einiges gelesen. Unter anderem stand da auch, dass Muscheln den Teich vergiften, wenn diese sterben. 

Jetzt habe ich bereits die Suche im Forum und Google bemüht, konnte aber keine wirkliche Erklärung finden. 

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum die Muscheln den Teich vergiften? Ist es einfach indem sie sterben und so durch das Verwesen den Teich vergiften?

Danke und lg,

Aaron


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo Aaron,

vereinfacht kann man sagen die Muschel filtert mit Ihrer
Niere Giftstoffe aus dem Nahrungsbrei der im Darm verdaut wird.

Stirbt die Muschel werden alle "Gifte" schlagartig freigesetzt.
Daher ist es wichtig offene, tote Muscheln aus dem Teich
schnell zu entsorgen da diese sonst das Wasser belasten.

In kleinen Teichen kann das fatale Wirkungen auf die
anderen Lebewesen haben.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Franzel5 (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo,

ich denke, damit ist tatsächlich die Vergiftung nach evtl. absterben der Muscheln durch Verwesung gemeint. Ob das wirklich so ist weiß ich nicht, hängt aber sicherlich auch vom Wasservolumen ab.

Muschelhaltung im Gartenteich ist sowieso eine heikle Sache. Ich habe in Deinem Profil gelesen, dass Du sowohl einen Filter wie auch einen UVC-Klärer betreibst.Damit wirst du den Muscheln die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen und sie verhungern.
Das optimale Wasser für Muscheln ist eigentlich so trüb, dass Du sie nicht sehen wirst.
Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## foja (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe zum Thema "Muscheln im Gartenteich" schon einiges gelesen. Unter anderem stand da auch, dass Muscheln den Teich vergiften, wenn diese sterben.
> 
> ...



Hatte mir auch 5 Teichmuscheln in den Teich gelegt. Sie sind allesamt gestorben. Bis ich dahinterkam waren sie schon am verwesen. Also raus damit was aber so gestunken hat, das sich mein Freund und ich Übergeben mussten. Also wird meiner meinung nach auch das Wasser vergiftet, und es könnte auch für die Teichbewohner gefährlich werden.


----------



## Bebel (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo Aaron

Eine abgestorbene Muschel setzt schon alleine durch ihre Verwesung jede Menge Giftstoffe frei, deshalb muß sie auch so schnell wie möglich aus dem Teich. Das wäre allerdings auch bei einem toten Fisch so. 
Ob die Muschel durch das vorherige Filtern der Giftstoffe aus dem Teich nun besonders viel Giftstoffe freisetzt weiß ich nicht.

Das Muscheln in einem trüben Teich bessere Überlebenschancen haben als in einem klaren, gefilterten Teich glaube ich jedoch nicht.
Die Muscheln graben sich ja in den Schlamm ein und filtern von dort aus, dort finden sie genügend Nährstoffe zum überleben.

Die einzige Muschel, die bei mir die Zeit ohne Filter, mit wenig Bodensubstrat und mit zu wenig Pflanzen überlebt hat , lebt heute im Kies / Sandgemisch zwischen einigen Pflanzkörben und wird von meinen Bitterlingen gut bewacht.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Tatjana (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Oh mein Gott! Ich werd hier noch Wahnsinnig!
Warum sagen die Teichfritzen im Geschäft immer was ganz anderes! Nun habe ich 5 Muscheln im Teich, der ja gefiltert wird und auch eine UV-C Lampe und dann auch noch KEINEN Sand und Schlamm auf dem Boden habe!!!! Man ich hab echt Wut!

Was mach ich jetzt? Ich seh doch nicht, ob die in der "tiefe" gestorben sind! grrrrrr


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo Tatjana

Die "Teichfritzen im Geschäft" leben vom Verkaufen und freuen sich über jeden unwissenden Kunden, dem sie was andrehen können.

Beim Kauf von Lebewesen (und das gilt für Flora und Fauna) sollte man sich schlicht vorher über deren Lebensbedingungen informieren.

Wenn du einen Kühlschrank willst,wirst du auch einen bekommen.
Und kein Verkäufer wird dich fragen,ob du auch einen Stromanschluß in der Nähe hast. Das mußt du halt vorher klären.


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



Tatjana schrieb:


> Warum sagen die Teichfritzen im Geschäft immer was ganz anderes!! grrrrrr ...


1. weil sie (fast alle) um jeden preis geld verdienen wollen (muessen)
2. weil sie (die meisten) fast keine ahnung haben 
 wenn ich sehe wieviel schueler in der ferien da jobben....

gruss lao


----------



## Tatjana (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo Eugen!

Aber ich hab ihn extra gefragt, was braucht das Tier, was muss ich beachten, passen die zu meinen Fischen??????? Sicher???????

Was soll ich denn noch machen?

Wenn ich extra in einen TEICHGESCHÄFT fahre und nicht in irgendeinen Baumarkt oder Zooladen, dann verlange ich auch eine adäquate Beratung und nicht irgendein Verkaufsgespräch!!! Stell dir mal vor, da wären teure Fische drin und die drehen den Bauch nach oben!
Unsere sind nicht teuer und nicht groß und wertvoll, aber ich will trotzdem nicht, das eines davon stribt.

Bei mir soll es jedem Tierchen gut gehen. Außer __ Spinnen, die können gefälligst draussen leben, nicht in der Wohnung 

Ich hab echt einen richtigen Hals. 
Kann ich die wieder rausfischen und zurück bringen????? Und ihm meine Meinung sagen????


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

hallo tatjana, 

frag mal wieviel "profieteichbauer" anfaengerfehler machen 
ich denke nicht das er sie zuruecknimmt (mit der begruendung "wer weiss was ich mir damit einschleppe")
aber anrufen und fragen kostet ja (fast) nichts!

viel glueck
lao


----------



## Tatjana (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo Lao!

Und wenn er sie nicht zurück nimmt? Soll ich sie dann drin lassen?
Oder was hab ich für Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



Tatjana schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn noch machen?



Das hab ich dir doch geschrieben.

VORHER informieren !!

zB. im Inet oder auch in Büchern lesen oder auch meinetwegen hier im Forum. 
und nicht den Verkäufer fragen. 
Für den ist das ein sog. Zusatzverkauf


----------



## laolamia (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

ich wuerd sie drinn lassen (ist aber meine persoenliche meinung)
man(n) beobachtet den teich ja stendig


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Wir haben sie auch in unseren Teich eingesetzt, nachdem wir uns hier eingelesen hatten:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Große_Teichmuschel

Wir haben allerdings auch keine "anderen Filter" im Teich
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## Tatjana (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

danke für den Link, hab mir alles genau durchgelesen!


----------



## karsten. (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

moin

einen hab ich noch 


mfG


----------



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo,

ich habe 2 leere Teichmuscheln im Teich liegen, müssen die wirklich entfernt werden ?

Unser Teich ist Terrassenförmig angelegt und auf einer dieser Terrassen lag seit  einiger Zeit eine Muschel ohne das sie sich bewegte. also gesagt getan, Muschel heraus geholt und in eine mit Teichwasser versetze Wanne gesetzt, Futter dazu, Kies usw. wobei die Muschel sich beim umsetzen ziemlich schwer anfühlte. Nach einigen Tagen stellten wir fest, die Muschel lebt noch, also vorsichtig wieder zurück in den Teich, 2 Tage  später war sie leer und nur noch die leere __ Teichmuschel lag an der eingesetzten Stelle.

Welches Tier frisst denn das innere einer Teichmuschel ??

Durch die Teichmuscheln konnten sich die eingesetzten Bitterlinge gut vermehren, wobei die 2 leeren sichtbaren Muschelschalen nicht die einzigen Muscheln waren die eingesetzt wurden.


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hi,

hast Du die Muschel beim umsetzen jeweils
langsam an die neue Wassertemperatur gewöhnt?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> hast Du die Muschel beim umsetzen jeweils
> langsam an die neue Wassertemperatur gewöhnt?



Die Muschel kam aus dem Teichwasser und kam in das Teichwasser nur in einem anderen Behälter, aus dem Teichwasserbehälter in den Teich, da lebt sie auch munter noch ein paar Tage und war dann ein paar Tage  später halb aufgeklappt und leer.

Deshalb würde ich davon ausgehen, dass irgendein Tier den Muschelinhalt gefressen hat. 

Sollen nun die Muschelhäften, die eine ist ganz aufgeklappt und eine andere 1/2 aufgeklappt, aus dem Teich entfernt werden oder dienen sie anderen Tieren eher als Unterschlupf ?


----------



## karsten. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo

wenn die Schalen ok. sind hat kein Vieh die Muschel gefressen !
viel was Empfindlicheres als Muscheln gibt´s kaum
Wenn sie aus irgendeinem Grund (Hunger ,Krankheit, Stress) den Geist aufgeben und der Schließmuskel erschlafft ......
werden sie natürlich von Jedem gefressen der vorbei kommen und auf 
glibriches angegammeltes Wasser-leichen-eiweis steht.. 


mfg


kannst´se liegenlassen


----------



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> glibriches angegammeltes Wasser-leichen-eiweis steht



Ist ja unheimlich, wenn so eine Muschelhand aus dem Teich winkt,
besonders Morgens wenn Nebelschwaden über dem Teich stehen


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> und in eine mit Teichwasser versetze Wanne gesetzt, Futter dazu, Kies usw. wobei die Muschel sich beim umsetzen ziemlich schwer anfühlte. Nach einigen Tagen stellten wir fest, die Muschel lebt noch, also vorsichtig wieder zurück in den Teich



Die Wanne hatte "in einigen Tagen" doch bestimmt eine
andere Temperatur als der Teich, oder?

Daher meine Frage nach der Temperatur. Hast Du Sie
nicht wieder langsam unter mehrmaliger Zugabe von
Wasser aus dem Teich wieder eingewöhnt ist es
kein Wunder wenn Sie (langsam) stirbt.

Auch die Tiefe (wegen dem Wasserdruck) spielt eine Rolle.
Muscheln am besten immer ähnlich tief einsetzen wie da
wo Sie herkommen. Den bevorzugten Platz suchen Sie sich
dann selber (wenn Sie aufgrund Umzugsstress dazu noch
in der Lage sind).

Gruß
Andy


----------



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> Die Wanne hatte "in einigen Tagen" doch bestimmt eine
> andere Temperatur als der Teich, oder?



Hätte natürlich sein können.

Das war Wasser aus dem Teich in dem sie lag. Da sie sehr lebendig war, auch die nächsten Tage, ist sie sicher nicht  langsam gestorben. 

Das die Muschel nicht in der Tiefe des Teiches versenkt wurde, versteht sich  von alleine.

Nächste mal, sollte ich eine der Muscheln Wochenlang an einem Platz liegen sehen, lasse ich sie liegen. Einen Teich von 10000 Liter wird sie sicher nicht vergiften.


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> Da sie sehr lebendig war, auch die nächsten Tage, ist sie sicher nicht langsam gestorben.



Das wird sie uns nicht mehr erzählen können und reinschaun
kann man ja nicht.



> Das die Muschel nicht in der Tiefe des Teiches versenkt wurde, versteht sich von alleine.



Ist ja dann super, viele Menschen einschließlich "fachkundiges"
Baumarkt und Gartencenter Personal wissen das leider nicht 



> Nächste mal, sollte ich eine der Muscheln Wochenlang an einem Platz liegen sehen, lasse ich sie liegen.



Meine Muscheln sind seit Jahren an ein und dem selben
Platz eingegraben. Wenn Sie einen Platz gefunden
haben der Ihnen zusagt wandern Sie nicht mehr.

Wenn eine kaputt sein sollte sieht man das wenn sie offen
bleibt trotz das man Sie mit einem Stock berührt.

Dann ist es besser man entfernt Sie, auch bei 10.000 Liter.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> Ist ja dann super, viele Menschen einschließlich "fachkundiges"
> Baumarkt und Gartencenter Personal wissen das leider nicht



Ist nicht unser 1. Gartenteich.



> Wenn eine kaputt sein sollte sieht man das wenn sie offen
> bleibt trotz das man Sie mit einem Stock berührt.



Sie lag geschlossen Wochenlag am selben Platz, deswegen hatten wir sie heraus geholt, nämlich genau deswegen, dass sie wenn möglich nicht den Teich vergiften könnte. 

Beim einsetzen war sie, wie schon im Behälter, etwas geöffnet, sichtbar lebendig und  halb geöffnet und leer fanden wir sie dann an einem anderen Platz, deswegen hatte ich den Verdacht, ein Tier, die es hier zahlreich gibt, könnte sie gefressen haben.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> Sie lag geschlossen Wochenlag am selben Platz, deswegen hatten wir sie heraus geholt, nämlich genau deswegen, dass sie wenn möglich nicht den Teich vergiften könnte.



ok, nochmal konkret, bezieht sich auf die große Öffnung,
nicht auf das Atemloch:

1. Muschel ganz geschlossen = lebendig (ausser sie wandert,
dann kommt der weiße Muskelfuß raus)

2. Muschel die bei Berührung komplett schließt = lebendig

3. Muschel die bei Berührung nicht komplett schließt = krank oder tot

4. halboffene, offene Muschel = tot (ausser 2. trifft zu)



> deswegen hatte ich den Verdacht, ein Tier, die es hier zahlreich gibt, könnte sie gefressen haben.



Kann z.B. ein Marder oder etwas ähnliches gewesen sein,
die tauchen auch nach Fischen, warum als nicht auch 
eine Muschel zur Abwechslung des Speiseplans 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## SusiS. (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> 4. halboffene, offene Muschel = tot (ausser 2. trifft zu)



Halboffen und leer = tot



> Kann z.B. ein Marder oder etwas ähnliches gewesen sein,
> die tauchen auch nach Fischen, warum als nicht auch
> eine Muschel zur Abwechslung des Speiseplans



Wäre dann Natur - obwohl wer will schon gerne gefressen werden  


Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



> Wäre dann Natur - obwohl wer will schon gerne gefressen werden



Wer will schon gern verhungern


----------



## beaune (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallöle,

leider gibt es bei mir einen aktuellen Anlass, den Thread wieder zu aktivieren...
Eine von meinen 4 Teichmuscheln (im ungefilterten, schlammreichen Teich) hat den Gang über die Regenbogenbrücke angetreten (nachdem ich vor 2 Tagen dummerweise Teichschlammentferner von S*ll eingegossen habe :shock). Sie war gut 1 cm offen, reagierte nicht aufs Antippen und als ich sie bewegte, entwich eine große Luftblase. Dass sie das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, ist also leider keine Frage. Nun sollten in meinem Teich ja 2 europäische Flusskrebse sein (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie noch da sind, denn seit dem Einsetzen habe ich sie nicht mehr gesehen) und ich bin jetzt am Überlegen, ob ich die tote Muschel nicht als Krebsfutter drinlassen soll und kann.

Irgendwie kann ich mir die Vergiftungstheorie nicht wirklich erklären, denn es gibt doch in solch einem Lebensraum immer wieder irgendwelche Leichen, die dann anderen Lebewesen wieder als Nahrung dienen. Und deswegen wird der Teich doch auch nicht vergiftet? Und jeder Organismus filtert doch mit seinen Nieren Schadstoffe heraus, die dann bei der Verwesung freigesetzt werden? Dann müssten ja die ganzen Teiche von denen, die nur noch die leeren Schalen ihrer Muscheln gefunden haben, vergiftet worden sein, oder?

Gehen Krebse denn an tote Muscheln und wie schnell reagieren sie üblicherweise auf "Futter", wenn sie ansonsten nicht extra gefüttert werden? Kommen sie dann auch tagsüber oder bleibt es bei der Nachtaktivität?

Was meint ihr?

Liebe und traurige Grüße
von Petra


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo



> 1. Komponente (A) rein mineralisch:
> Abbau von organischem Teichschlamm. Durch unsere patentierte Mineralienkombination wird die Sedimentschicht aktiv oxidiert und somit abgebaut. Schwermetalle und andere fischgefährliche Stoffe sowie Phosphat, die Nahrungsgrundlage für Algen, werden gebunden. Das Resultat ist ein sichtbarer Abbau der Schlammschicht und eine effektive Vorbeugung gegen Algenblüten. Faulige Gerüche werden sofort neutralisiert.
> 
> 2. Komponente (B) rein biologisch:
> Bakterien sorgen für klares Wasser. Die hochaktiven Mikroorganismen beginnen umgehend mit dem Abbau von Schlamm, abgestorbenen Algen, Pflanzenresten, Laub und Fischgiften. Sie sorgen somit für klares, gesundes Teichwasser.



so nebulös wie die meisten Teichpflegemittel 



> . Söll Teichschlammentferner bringtAktivsauerstoff zusammen mit Spezialbakterien   in die sauerstoffarmenZonen des Schlamms und sorgt so für den Abbau der organischen Anteile.



also wohl Peroxid ,

Muscheln sind so empfindlich , der Magen ist offen 

in einem so kleinem
(ganz sicher nicht vollstandig funktionierenden )
autarkes System Gartenteich ist jedes totes Tier schon eine gewaltige Belastung und ob Deine an Alterschwäche gestorbene oder vergiftete  Muschel der Hit für Krebse ist 

soooo nachtaktiv sind Krebse auch nicht
wenn es Ihnen gut geht , sieht man sie auch am Tag
Wer viel *** hat.... muss auch viel fressen....

mfG


----------



## Teicher (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo Karsten,  ein schöne Bachkrebs hast du.  Sag mal, hast du ein zaun drumherum um dein Teich.  Es wird mir interesieren wie du verhindern tust das das viech (Bachkrebs) abhaut?
Gruß, Jimmy


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



Teicher schrieb:


> ......  Sag mal, hast du ein zaun drumherum um dein Teich...............





Hallo
ich habe nicht mal mehr einen Teich ..... ......   
(die Erklärung als Link in der "Signatur" unter meinen Beiträgen )

einen krebsicheren Zaun um den Teich muss nur der bauen dessen Teich in Krebskreisen
eher keinen Anklang findet .....

und das ist kein Austropotamobius torrentium sondern ein Astacus astacus  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/126/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12926

mfG


----------



## beaune (24. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

So, nachdem meine tote Muschel über Nacht unberührt blieb, habe ich sie nun doch aus dem Wasser genommen. Sicher ist sicher.

Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass meine Krebse abgewandert sind oder sind sie satt oder ist die vielgerühmte "Gesundheitspolizei" nur dazu zu gebrauchen, Dinge zu fressen, die sie nicht soll (meine 5 Nasen und 5 Bitterlinge sind nämlich verschwunden, dergleichen an die 10 __ Molche)?

Liebe Grüße
Petra


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Hallo

das klingt ja irgendwie wie Völkerwanderung  

ist Eure Gegend so elend 

tschuldigung 

Versuch´s mal mit FROLIC wenn Krebes im Teich sind können Sie den 
Geschmacksverstärkern
Konservierungsstoffen
Farben und Salz aus irgendeinem Grund  nicht wiederstehen

mfG


----------



## canis (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Leg dich einfach mal nachts (also einfach wenns dunkel ist) mit einer starken Taschenlampe beim Teich auf die Lauer und die wirst die Krebse früher oder später entdecken, wenn sie noch drin sind. 

Krebse fressen tatsächlich Muscheln und andere Tiere, aber nicht unbedingt solche, die schon am verwesen sind. Was frisch gestorben ist, wird schon noch gerne genommen, aber je länger etwas tot rumliegt, desto weniger mögens auch die Krebse. Also Muschel (wie auch andere tote Tiere) in jedem Fall besser aus dem Teich raus nehmen (ich weiss, hast du schon gemacht, dient aber auch als Emfehlung an andere Mitleser). 

LG
David


----------



## wasserm (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,daß die Krebse an die Muscheln gehen.
Habe selbst Muscheln und reichlich Edelkrebse im Teich.

Die Muscheln hatte ich in meiner Flachwasserzone ausgesetzt,weil dort ca.20cm. Rheinsand
liegen. Einige sind ins Tiefe abgewandert,1,60m und nur Granulat mit Feinkiesabdeckung,
andere geblieben.
Die Muscheln,die ins Tiefe gegangen sind,halten sich in den Dreckecken auf.
Bis jetzt habe ich erst eine tote Muschel gefunden,und ich glaube daß das normal ist

Die Krebse leben überall im Teich und ignorieren die Muscheln ebenso wie die Fische.
Sie fressen sogar zusammen.
Sogar am hellen Tage.
Zum Reinigen des Teiches gehe ich mit Taucherbrille ins Wasser,also würde ich  "Opfer"
der Krebse immer finden.

  Gruß Wasserm


----------



## canis (26. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Doch doch, Krebse können schon auch an Muscheln gehen. Weichtiere gehören unter der tierischen Nahrung mit zum beliebtesten bei Krebsen. Teilweise können Krebse sogar zur Bekämpfung von überhöhten Muschelbeständen (bei nicht einheimischen Arten) eingesetzt werden. 

In einem normalen Gewässerökosystem schädigen Krebse den Muschelbestand aber natürlich nicht. In einem Teich ist dies vielleicht - je nach alternativem Nahrungsangebot - anders. 

LG
David


----------



## beaune (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

@ Karsten.:
 ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob es so furchtbar bei uns ist. Ich tippe aber eher auf die Krebse als Bestandvernichter. Oder die Fische und __ Molche halten sich in mir uneinsehbaren Bereichen auf. 
Das Frolic werde ich mir organisieren und auslegen. Gibt es Erfahrungen, wie schnell die Krebse darauf reagieren (wenn sie hungrig sind)? Also Minuten, Stunden oder Tage?

@ canis:
Es scheitert leider an der leistungsstarken Taschenlampe und aber auch an der Ausdauer, stundenlang nachts am Teich zu verharren.  Ich bin immer so müüüüde ohne Sonne und würde die Krebse bestimmt verschlafen. 
Ich hatte es schon mit einer normalen T-Lampe versucht, doch der Überblick durch den geringen Lichtradius war zu klein. Daraufhin habe ich den Gedanken wieder verworfen. Bestimmt haben die Biester sich den Spaß gemacht, ständig dem Lichtkegel auszuweichen und mir im Schatten verborgen die lange __ Nase gezeigt. Ne Flutlichtanlage wäre toll...

@ wasserm:
Vielleicht hast du keine Probleme, da du die Fische fütterst und die Krebse sich mitbedienen? Meine müssen sich selbst versorgen. Aber die Muschel haben sie - wie gesagt - verschmäht. Sie war noch nicht gammelig, roch ganz dezent und fein nach Wasser/Fisch und doch wurde sie auch von den Katzen und den Krähen nicht gefressen. Daraufhin habe ich sie halt vergraben. :beten

Viele Grüßle
Petra


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

minuten !







oder RIP


----------



## beaune (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

, ich werde es versuchen!

Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## beaune (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*

Es ist zwar jetzt leider OT, doch ich finde es immer ätzend, wenn man Beiträge mit irgendwelchen Geschichten liest und dann aber nie erfährt, wie die Sache weiter ging. Deswegen noch diese kurze Aktualisierung zu meinen Krebsen:

Das Frolic lag über Nacht im Teich und wurde verschmäht. Demzufolge nehme ich an, dass meine Krebse nicht mehr da sind (oder nicht auf Frolic stehen). Im Lauf einer ganzen Nacht hätten sie wohl über die 2 Bobbel, die ich reingelegt habe, stolpern müssen. So groß ist mein Teich ja nicht.

Viele Grüße
Petra


----------



## horstzittlau (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Muscheln vergiften den Teich?*



Tatjana schrieb:


> Hallo Lao!
> 
> Und wenn er sie nicht zurück nimmt? Soll ich sie dann drin lassen?
> Oder was hab ich für Möglichkeiten?



ermögliche den Muscheln ein langes Leben, vielleicht gibt es ja mal eine dicke schwarze Perle......


----------

